# Do you guys think...



## lupinfarm (Aug 29, 2009)

It'd be illegal for me to purchase some vaccines from Jeffers and have it shipped to an address stateside, and then pick it up from that address? Namely the Tetnus Antitoxin, CD/T shots...

I looked into getting the Tetnus to have on hand here, but the co-op thinks it's a get it from the vet thing. I'm worried they won't just give me some to keep on hand, and will want me to bring the animal in after the incident (if one should happen) occurs and that worries me as our closest vet is a 30 minute drive, and they're not always open and their emerge call out is astronomical. 

Also, CD/T only comes in huge vials here, and since you have to essentially throw it out after use, I'm wasting a lot of valuable vaccine and Jeffers sells it in small quantities I believe. They don't ship vaccines to Canada, not because of legality issues (i think) but because of the customs wait, and the fact that they must be refridgerated. 

Thoughts?


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 29, 2009)

I think do what you think you need to do and don't tell anyone.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 29, 2009)

That's what my mum said, but the only person we know of to have the package shipped to lives in California... a little far for us to drive  Seeing as we're close to the Ganonoque crossing.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 29, 2009)

Guess you need to make some new friends!


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 29, 2009)

Haha guess so, Anyone here live near the border?! ... 

Shame my uncle lives in California.


----------



## freemotion (Aug 29, 2009)

If there is a TSC just over the border in a state that allows purchase without a prescription, you could just pick them up.  Might want to check with customs, though, in case you get searched.  

I once forgot about some buckets of horse manure I was bringing home from work for my gardens and went to my chiropractic appointment in Edmunston, NB, when I lived on a border town in Maine.  Of course, I said I had nothing to declare, and they asked me to open my  trunk.  Hmmmm.....took some 'splainin'!  I got a scolding!  And a story to tell!

In MA you need a scrip, in CT you don't.  I live on the border.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks Free for the information! ... It doesn't hurt to try to bring it across anyway. Here you don't need a scrip for the CD/T, its just it comes in huge bottles and I only want the single dose vials because its a massive waste, like I have 2 goats, not 200, that is how big these bottles are. I mean, it's only like $8 for the bottle, but I hate to waste it!


----------



## miss_thenorth (Aug 29, 2009)

Yes, if you look on the TSC website, it will say if they have it.  Then call the closest on to you , and ask if  you need a script.  If not--you're good to go.  Usuall when you cros the border, they just check the receipts.

plus I pm'd you.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks guys, I might just do that. The CD/T shouldn't be a problem with bringing it to Canada, its the Tetanus Antitoxin that I'm concerned about


----------

